# Emergency Trunk Release



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All:

If you ever find your trunk release broken, there is an emergency release under the passenger side head rest (it's described in the manual).

This happened to me last week. I was on the way to the airport for a business trip, stopped by work to pick up some stuff, and then found out that I couldn't open the trunk with my key fob or the button in the glove box. Everything for the trip was in the trunk. I thought for sure I was a goner.

Dropped by the local dealership, the mechanic comes out, raves about how the GTO is the best car GM ever made  and then finds out about the emergency release. I thought for sure we were going to have to jimmy the boot open.

Thought this might be useful.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tip... I didn't know that.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is so cool.cool:cool Thanks for that information.
The GTO is a well thought out car. _*I wish I had a handy list of the well thought out items in place of this car as compared to others in the market.*_ Everything from lighting, to a passengers side electric seat, to a radio that lowers itself when the vehicle is stopped.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Found out about it a year ago when i was cleaning up back. There is alot of things on these cars that are just unexplainable.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> Found out about it a year ago when i was cleaning up back. There is alot of things on these cars that are just unexplainable.


How about the shift light that only one guy knows how to activate & setup? That to me is the strangest non-feature of all…:confused


----------

